# Time Capsule + CPL + airport express...?



## philippepointg (8 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai fouillé sur les fora mais je ne trouve pas de réponse. Voici ma config.:
1 modem - routeur qui ne délivre pas de Wifi
1 Time capsule branchée en ethernet sur le modem-routeur. Cette TC délivre le Wifi
1 CPL Devolo 500 branché en ethernet également sur le modem-routeur
1 deuxième CPL 500 dans une autre pièce
1 Mac mini branché en ethernet sur ce 2ème CPL
1 airport express dans une autre pièce qui étend le Wifi. (à l'étage)

Jusque là tout fonctionne nickel

J'ajoute un 3ème CPL Devolo 500 dans une 3ème pièce où le Wifi n'arrive pas bien. Je souhaite brancher (avec câble ethernet) sur ce 3ème CPL une airport express non pas pour du Wifi mais pour bénéficier de la musique venant du Mac Mini cité plus haut en airplay branché sur une chaine Hifi en auxiliaire... et là... bardaf plus rien en fonctionne nulle part: ni le réseau ni l'internet, rien... Si j'enlève cette airport express, tout re-fonctionne (sauf bien sûr ce que je recherche: l'airplay).
Comment faire? Faut-il renoncer ou y a-t-il une solution?
Merci d'avance...


----------



## Eidorb (20 Mars 2012)

J'ai un problème plus ou moins similaire. Dés que je branche un câble ethernet à la time capsule pour ajouter une prise cpl, tous les pc windows perdent la connexion à internet. Par contre les macs n'ont aucuns problèmes.

Et je dois dire que je trouve pas la solution ...


----------



## philippepointg (20 Mars 2012)

La seule solution que j'ai trouvée est de ne pas brancher l'airport express en ethernet, seulement wifi avec mode "étendre le réseau WiFi", et là tout roule...


----------



## crazy_c0vv (22 Mars 2012)

As-tu vérifié quand tu branches la nouvelle borne sur le CPL que toutes ses fonctions DHCP soient désactivées ? Il se pourrait que tu aies un soucis de ce genre qui perturbe le réseau.

Pour faire un autre test, il te faudrait brancher un autre équipement sur cette 3ieme CPL (un ordi, une console de jeu, etc) pour voir si le soucis vient plutôt de la config de la borne ou du CPL lui même.


----------



## philippepointg (22 Mars 2012)

ah, voilà une excellente suggestion, non je n'ai pas désactivé le DHCP auparavant, je vais tenter cela, merci


----------

